# Website trotz Hammer-Hardware lahm, warum?



## multimolti (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Meine Website (siehe Signatur) ist leider nicht so schnell wie ich mir das erhoffe. Natürlich ist einiges zu machen indem ich den Code noch optimiere, aber ich wollte jetzt mal schauen ob es nicht vielleicht auch am Server liegt. Die Website ist bei hostmonster.com gehostet, und ich habe mir mal SSH-Zugriff geholt und das System ein bisschen "ausgespäht". Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe sieht die Hardware so aus:
CPU: 8x Intel Xeon E5320 @ 1.86GHz
RAM: 16GB (16471372kB), 845MB (866188kB) frei
HDD: ---
Internet: ---
Das müsste doch dicke reichen, die Frage ist nur wie  viele andere Websites auf dem Server laufen. Kann ich das irgendwie rausfinden? Oder irgendwas machen, dass die ganze Sache schneller wird?


----------



## newwarrior (25. Juni 2010)

ICh denke mal nicht, das due die Ressourcen alleine nutzen wirst.
Vielleicht sind andere Seiten auf dem selben Server, die dafür sorgen, das es so Problem mit dem Server gibt.

Schonmal eine Anfrage an den Support geschickt ?


----------



## multimolti (25. Juni 2010)

Ja, bestimmt sind andere Seiten da drauf, ist nur die Frage wie viele und wie viel Leistung die ziehen. Ich habe mal FastCGI angeschaltet, damit ist es schon besser geworden, aber naja...


----------



## chmee (25. Juni 2010)

Man kann leider keinen Einfluß darauf nehmen, mit wem man sich den Server teilt. Reicht, wenn eine andere auf dem Server gehostete Seite ganz derbe Ressourcen durch Berechnungen und/oder massive DB-Zugriffe saugt.

Kann man das vielleicht mit umliegenden IPs rausfinden?

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (25. Juni 2010)

Das weiß ich nicht, so gut kenne ich mich mit dem Kram auch nicht aus. Habe grade mal so ziemlich alles auf dem Server ausgeführt was ich kann und auch in jede Datei reingeschaut, aber irgendwie finde ich nichts was auf die anderen Nutzer hindeutet.

Was auffällt ist dass der RAM fast voll ist, und wenn ich in top reingehe kann ich ja die Prozesse sehen, bei denen MySQL meist so um die 80% CPU und "cpud" um die 20% frisst. Dann gehen noch 10% auf "cpanellogd" (das C-Panel zur Administration), und 10% für PHP drauf. Sind mehr als 100%, aber das könnte mit der Anzal CPUs zu tun haben (ich habe mal eine Clusterüberwachung geschrieben und da ging es bei Peaks auf 800% hoch wegen den 8 CPUs).

EDIT:
Aber MySQL fackt das System echt ziemlich ab. CPU-Auslastung nur davon öfters bei 120% und braucht 4.6GB RAM... ist das normal? Und dieser komische cpud (zur automatischen Übertaktung hab ich gelesen) braucht auch ziemlich viel CPU und 4.5GB RAM -.-


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Kann man das vielleicht mit umliegenden IPs rausfinden?



Mmmh, diese IP teilen sich über 41000 Domains 
http://www.my-ip-neighbors.com/?domain=80.67.16.8

...muss ja aber nicht heissen, dass die sich alle auf derselben Hardware herumdrängeln :suspekt:


----------



## multimolti (25. Juni 2010)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Mmmh, diese IP teilen sich über 41000 Domains
> http://www.my-ip-neighbors.com/?domain=80.67.16.8



Hmm, keine Ahnung wie du an die IP gekommen bist aber das ist auf jeden Fall nicht meine  Bei mir sinds "nur" ca. 1400:
http://www.my-ip-neighbors.com/?domain=74.220.207.130

EDIT:
Ich weiß welche IP du meinstest, komischerweise stand in meiner Signatur noch die .de drin, obwohl ich eig. schon seit einem Jahr die .com habe Naja, geändert, die .de leitet nur auf die .com weiter und daher darf die ruhig 41.000 andere Leute haben, das ist mir egal.


----------



## chmee (25. Juni 2010)

http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/web-sites-on-web-server/

Über diese Seite sind es nur noch knapp über 3000(de) bzw. 1288(com)  Meine Seite (phreekz.de) hat lediglich 72 Nachbarn  und yourposter.net nur 1 (kein Wunder - ist auch ein dedizierter Server). Nun, man kann vom Schlimmsten ausgehen (nämlich domainparking oder sogar echte Sites, und da schlucken viele Anfragen auch Ressourcen) oder einem nicht sauberen reverse-IP-Lookup. Jedenfalls bist Du nicht allein, und eine Anfrage beim Hoster kann helfen..

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (25. Juni 2010)

Ich frag die dann mal.


----------



## CPoly (25. Juni 2010)

http://www.multimolti.com/ fordert insgesamt fünf Dateien an, welche auf dem Server nicht existieren (404). Wärend auf diese fünf Requests gewartet wird, wartet auch mein Firefox mit dem Laden der Seite.


----------



## multimolti (25. Juni 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, was ist das denn für ein Tool? Aber absichtlich eingebaut habe ich diese Dateien nicht, vielleicht kommen die von alleine durch jQuery oder so -.-
Aber mir geht es eher um die "eigentliche" Website unter /blog.

EDIT:


> We are aware of the slowness/outage of the servers.
> 
> Currently, we are in the process of developing a more stable system to address the ongoing problems with MySQL. These problems are a result of our throttling system, abuse of the MySQL by our customer accounts and the maintenance scripts we run every morning. Our admins are working to correct the problem by disabling abusive customers, optimizing our MySQL system and reducing the amount of maintenance and when it is performed.



Hoffentlich hat es sich bald gelegt.


----------



## CPoly (25. Juni 2010)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Danke für den Tipp, was ist das denn für ein Tool?



Es handelt sich um das Firefox Plugin "Firebug" mit der Google-Erweiterung "Page Speed". Ich halte Webentwicklung ohne Firebug (o.ä.) inzwischen für unmöglich.

http://getfirebug.com/
http://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/speed/page-speed/

Ansonsten kannst du ja mal loggen, ob es tatsächlich die MySQL Abfrage ist, welche dir die Zeit frisst. Falls ja, hoffen wir, dass es an dem von dir zitierten MySQL Problem liegt.

Edit: Übrigens läd http://www.multimolti.com/ ohne Javascript mehr als doppelt so schnell (0.7s zu 1.7s) und http://www.multimolti.com/blog noch besser (1.7s zu 4s-5s).
Eventuell bei ersterem mal das google analytics ans Ende der Seite setze (vor </body>) und beim /blog mal überprüfen, wieso direkt beim Laden der Seite das Javascript ein POST versendet.


----------



## multimolti (25. Juni 2010)

CPoly hat gesagt.:


> Es handelt sich um das Firefox Plugin "Firebug" mit der Google-Erweiterung "Page Speed". Ich halte Webentwicklung ohne Firebug (o.ä.) inzwischen für unmöglich.
> 
> http://getfirebug.com/
> http://code.google.com/intl/de-DE/speed/page-speed/
> ...



Danke für die Tipps! Die Seite ist  generell ziemlich chaotisch und vom HTML mehr mehr als schei**e, ich glaube nicht dass die durch einen Validator durchkommt. Letzen Herbst musste ein Redesign her, aber ich hatte nicht viel Zeit und daher ist alles ziemlich schlampig geworden 
Ich werde es mir alles mal genaustens anschauen^^


----------



## multimolti (28. Juni 2010)

Und ich habe noch eine Frage:

*WO GEHT MEINE BANDBREITE HIN?*



Okay, ich habe ca. 450 Besucher pro Tag, also etwa 13.000-14.000 pro Monat, aber das kann doch nicht so viel Bandbreite brauchen, oder? Ich habe ja keine großen Downloads sondern eigentlich nur den Text auf der Seite und ein paar Bilder, die aber auch kaum größer als 100kb sind.


----------



## chmee (28. Juni 2010)

? Deine geschätzten 13.000 Besucher, jeder 100kB bei lediglich einem Klick, das macht also 1,3GB. Laß jeden Visit im Schnitt 10 Klicks machen, dann sind es 13GB, dann kommt uU noch Dein Transfer (Umbau der Seite) dazu, alles nicht so aussergewöhnlich, sag ich mal. (Auch wenn ich jetzt wirklich seehr grob überschlage..)

mfg chmee


----------



## multimolti (28. Juni 2010)

Na von mir aus... ich schau mir jetzt auf jeden Fall mal gzip und so nen Kram an, da lässt sich (laut Firebug) einiges machen.


----------

